

Startup Tip: Not Every Failure Is A Learning Experience - rosskimbarovsky
http://blog.crowdspring.com/2010/06/not-every-failure-is-a-learning-experience/

======
philwelch
Sometimes I wish people still wrote down their thoughts, instead of telling a
camera about them and uploading it to Vimeo.

~~~
rosskimbarovsky
I also do quite a bit of writing, but the videos are a nice change of pace. A
few people have suggested transcribing the videos - and I'll look into doing
that. I realize video isn't an optimal medium for everyone.

~~~
paraschopra
A lot of people (myself included) prefer to keep speakers off because of work-
environment.

~~~
rosskimbarovsky
A good point and something that I hadn't heard before.

------
RyanMcGreal
My understanding of "fail fast" is not that you should pack up and go home if
your idea doesn't work, but rather that you should _change course_ toward an
idea that works better as soon as you realize you're heading in the wrong
direction - rather than chasing your losses by clinging stubbornly to a doomed
trajectory.

------
InclinedPlane
"Fail fast" doesn't mean you should seek failure eagerly. It means you should
find promising ideas that need market testing, and market test them as quickly
as possible, and then evolving them as warranted based on feedback.

